# New Forum Sponsor - Video Giveaway



## nodakoutdoors.com

The guys over at The Swampers are the newest forum sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors.

They have offered to giveaway a combination of their videos, "The Nor' Easter" and "Three Shot Burst" here on the forum. I can't stress enough how enjoyable it is to watch this video.

You know the drill guys. Please post up thanking The Swampers for sponsoring the forum and you'll be included in the drawing sometime this month.

Good luck! :beer:


----------



## goose_killer90

Welcome, the other two drawings didnt work maybe the third time is a charm. Thanx


----------



## Kinger

welcome, throw me in please. thanks


----------



## Madison

Thanks and welcome to NODAK. Put me in..

madison


----------



## Bruce

Thanks guys and welcome


----------



## Acemallard

Welcome folks and toss me in.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER!


----------



## J.D.

Count me in! Thanks guys!!! :beer:


----------



## Decoyer

Put me in!! Thanks Guys!!


----------



## mallard

Thanks guys,you can throw my name in the hat.


----------



## goose

Im in , thanks guys!


----------



## Tony Vandemore

I'm in as well, thanks guys.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Thanks guys. Please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Thanks for the video guys.


----------



## djleye

I'm In...Thanks guys!!!


----------



## RWHONKER

Thanks guys. Count me in.


----------



## buckseye

Thank you to NODAK Outdoors for the chance to win anything.... and welcome and thanks to Swampers


----------



## muskat

Throw my name in. Thanks for the sponsorship.


----------



## BandHunter

Welcome guys...Sign Me UP!!
Bandhunter


----------



## backwater

Thanks Swampers, I have heard about how good your vids are. Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## DuckBuster

Welcome and thanks, Guys! I'll take a shot at the drawing...


----------



## KEN W

I'm in...Thanks


----------



## MnDiver

Count me in... Thanks Swampers for sponsoring and Welcome

:beer:


----------



## FACE

I'm in, Thanks!


----------



## bchunter

i'm in thanks alot guys :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## CheapHunter

Count me in too, thanks guys!  :bowdown:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Thanks alot guys! Put me in the mix!


----------



## dblkluk

I'm in. Thanks for sponsoring this great site, guys!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

k: Thanks for sponsoring this great site!! I would love a chance at the videos!! :beer:


----------



## win4win

Thanks for sponsoring the forum and thanks for the chance to win a couple great videos!

 :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot

Thanks for the sponsorship. Put me in.


----------



## Splake

Thanks guys and toss me in.
:thumb:


----------



## bowhunter1

Thanks guys, Im in!


----------



## HonkShooter

I'll give free stuff a chance. Thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## FowlTrouble

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## Guest

Hey, Super Swampers, thanks a lot for the new videos!! Please, count me in for he give away!!! :beer:


----------



## Goodfella

Thanks Swampers. I'm in.


----------



## Nodak Duke

Thanks Swampers!! The videos look to be great. I know CHris has said awesome stuff in regards to them. I'd appreciate having my name thrown into the hat. 
~luke


----------



## hillbilly

Thanks. Put me in to.


----------



## 870 XPRS

:jammin: Thanks guys, i'm in. :jammin:


----------



## equinox

Hey thanks guys, throw me in the hat!


----------



## Dave K.

Thanks fellas........I'm in :rock:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks Guys !


----------



## mngooser

Thank you "swampers", heard it is a great video.
Put me in!


----------



## Take.Em

Thanks Guys and welcome to NODAK!!


----------



## FLOYD

thanks. I'm in.


----------



## shotgunner

Thanks guys. Throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks a lot guys and welcome. throw my name in.


----------



## gandergrinder

Thanks guys throw me in the mix. I'm gonna buy them no matter what anyway.


----------



## goose killer

Thank you swampers for sponsering nodak outdoors. I appreciate it.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I'm game. Thanks Swampers and welcome to the site.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

thanks alot!!!put me in please


----------



## jolle

put me in please, thanks


----------



## TheSwamper

Glad to help out such a great site! Looks like there is a bunch of good people here. Good luck with the drawing.


----------



## Maverick

Thanks guys!!!Count me in!


----------



## Ref

Thanks Swampers. Count me in.


----------



## skyball

Good to have you as a sponsor, count me in.


----------



## NDMALLARD

I want innnnnn!


----------



## duckbuster808

thanks for the sponsorship guys, put my name in the hat :beer:


----------



## Elly2211

thanks guys. I will give it a try


----------



## TANATA

Throw me in there :beer:


----------



## Pluckem

Thanks guys, This is a nice gesture.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here are the finals for The Swampers video:

jolle - 1
Bruce - 2
goose - 3
equinox - 4
RWHONKER - 5
dblkluk - 6
bowhunter1 - 7
Ron Gilmore - 8
Tanata - 9
BandHunter - 0

I'll let the NASDAQ closing on May 19th (Wednesday - tomorrow) determine the winner. Whichever digit is the last cent, wins.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## gandergrinder

Looks like I will be ordering the video.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The Nasdaq closed at 1898.17

Bowhunter1 is the winner!

Please pm me with your mailing address and I'll get it to you.

Still a giveaway going this month in the fishing reports section for those still looking at another giveaway.


----------

